# Lathe myth



## HACKMASTER (Sep 28, 2014)

The old saying the lathe is the only machine capable of replication of itself 
and then there was CNC


----------



## Andre (Sep 28, 2014)

Sure....a lathe can remake itself......it "could"....maybe.... how would you mill the bed? Make the large casting for the change gear cover? I guess technically a lathe could make another lathe, but not always a replica of itself. 

Oh, and a mill could make a mill too. You can turn on a mill BTW.


----------



## NightWing (Sep 28, 2014)

Not a myth, but it has been said that brand new machine tools are manufactured on used machine tools.


----------



## HACKMASTER (Sep 28, 2014)

got that old lathe statement watching an old southbend training film


----------



## toolholder (Sep 28, 2014)

I have replicated myself several times, using a baby maker. They may be not exactly like me, maybe they don't work as well as me but highly similar in some ways.


----------



## uncle harry (Sep 28, 2014)

toolholder said:


> I have replicated myself several times, using a baby maker. They may be not exactly like me, maybe they don't work as well as me but highly similar in some ways.




I wonder if a 3D printer could reproduce itself.  Probably not...the software would be difficult !


----------



## DMS (Sep 28, 2014)

Regarding 3d printers reproducing themselves, that is the goal of the RepRap project. Most of the parts that are not off the shelf (bolts, buts, washers, etc), can be printed on the machine itself.

If you have not read the Gingery series of books, the lathe book describes, step-by-step, the process of building a lathe, from scrap metal and a few simple hand tools. Through the process, the lathe is literally manufacturing itself through a somewhat iterative process. Very interesting, even if you don't plan on building your own machine tools.


----------



## chuckorlando (Sep 28, 2014)

You dont need cnc to build a mill with a mill. You need some cool stuff but cnc aint one.


----------



## Whyemier (Sep 29, 2014)

I always heard "THE MYTH" was,_ "You can use a lathe to repair itself!" _ Which sounded logical to me depending on the state of 'disrepair' your lathe was in.:noidea:


----------



## chuckorlando (Sep 29, 2014)

I would not say it's a myth. But it sure aint always correct. Unless you have all the tooling required. But the same goes for a mill. A lathe or mill could build it's self with all the cool bits to do so. I honestly think it would be easier to do so on a mill. Most would disagree. But with a rotary table and gear set you could cut the lead screws and a 3 or 4 jaw would be easy to fit. Taps and dies could handle most the rest of the turning. Cutting gears is easy with the roto and indexing plates. Your only real hurtle would be the spindle as most everything else is milling.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Sep 29, 2014)

The statement is said as it can repair itself. It can because you don't need all the functions to make a part on it that is broken or worn out. The lathe can either run in automatic or manual. CNC cannot. The exact saying is "The Lathe is the only machine that can repair itself."

 "Billy G"


----------

